# Audi Turbocharger



## VDUBYA2004 (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey guys,
What size turbocharger came factory on the 5000?
Also what boost was this thing running? Thanks


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Audi Turbocharger (VDUBYA2004)*

Depends what year youre talking about
Pre-1989 the 5000's had the K26 Turbo. After, 1989 (until 1991) Audi used the K24 turbo
The K26 is actually larger, and capable of more boost but even with a chip the K24 is more effective and efficient, hence the change from the facory.
Boost was set at a max of 1.4 bar. Which is approximately 6 psi.


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Audi Turbocharger (Twistedaudi)*

Now twisted....we know that the boost was set at a max to 0.4 from factory, not 1.4 bar







Which yes, I believe translates to about 6 psi
Later
Luis


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Audi Turbocharger (Senna4Life)*

the Krauts include atmospheric though man







so twisted was right.


----------



## birdmanmt (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Audi Turbocharger (Twistedaudi)*

well and actually the k26 isn't any more capable of pushing more air than a k24. it just comes on 1k rpm later. they both are getting inefficient over 16psi.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi Turbocharger (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_the Krauts include atmospheric though man







so twisted was right. 

No, only Audi does, VW does not.







Even ont he same engine (like the 1.8T)...


----------



## nappent (Oct 16, 2003)

where can you get a fuel management chip? websites?


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (nappent)*

SJM auto, and intended acceleration.
1.4bar is about 20psi
and both are capable of putting out well over 25psi, and in fact i have seen them do it before, but the efficiency level of the K26 just sinks as you go over 12psi, and once you hit 18psi, with a stock intercooler, your just both heat. and doing no good.
the K24 on the other hand, does spool up sooner, not 1k rpms, but at least 500, and is much more efficient, so even if your pulling sell boost, you will probably make more power in the end because the of the efficiency level. Also, because its smaller, some people seem to think that it will run out of breath sooner then the K26, but again, since it is much more efficient, it is more effective, and the boost (15psi) it can pull at 7k rpms will be much more effective then the 20psi a K26 will pull at even 7.5k


----------

